# Can I get an experienced look?



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I dint go over the pedigrees with a fine flea comb but overall her 22 years says alot and they all look absolutely precious to me. I like the general look of her dogs...i like the muzzle, the ear set and the eyes. I love that little red male that she says is in full show coat....he'd be the one I,d pick.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

I like some of the things I see on her website--she is active in showing her dogs, and I recognize names in the pedigrees even though I don't know toys very well at all. She seems to be paying attention to temperament. She makes some references to health testing, but I would verify that she is testing eyes (Optigen PRA DNA testing and CERF) and hips (LCP) and patellas on her breeding stock. 

You are right to use your own eyes as well as checking out testing, etc. How many of her dogs have you met? Have you met the dam and maybe the sire of the pup you are considering? As Gayle says in this great link, if you like the mom, there's a good chance you'll like the pup! 

: Poco A Poco Toy Poodles


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Holy crap they're way near me.. if I ever want a toy I know where I'll be going!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

These dogs are beauties. 

She has 9 bitches.

She breeds for quality not quantity but had a least 5 litters from May to July. She has multiple older dogs for sale. Could have been once considered for show dogs too, I don't know..

I do not see a strong sign she does all testing. 

Which one are you looking at? I am always curious of the price range for older dogs (not new puppies). I paid 500. for my older pup/dog. From tested / titled parents. 

Again they are adorable but those are things I see.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Olie said:


> These dogs are beauties.
> 
> She has 9 bitches.
> 
> ...


Olie, I noticed the same things. I think it is worth asking her about, but it is a little different with toys, with litters of 1-3 pups. That many litters in quick succession isn't the red flag that it would be for a standard breeder.


----------



## charity (Jan 23, 2009)

I like the fact that she had the pups neutered already. To me that also says that she's not just trying to sell puppies and doesn't care what kind of life (ie. puppy mills...backyard breeders) they come to have.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm pretty impressed. She posts detailed show records, is clearly active in showing, and I see a lot of her poodles on the poodle pedigree db with low COI, even on the reds. If I were looking for a toy, I'd definitely check her dogs out. Can't tell how extensively she tests, but sounds like she'd be willing to share that info.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The only downside I can see is that she rests her bitches "one in three" - which implies a back to back breeding. I don't think a dog should have more than one litter a year. If it means breeding 2 years out of 3, that would be different, of course.

And I too particularly like the red pup!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

One small thing that I liked was that even though she has some small dogs... she doesn't call them "teacup" sized. I know it isn't anything super important, but to me it shows that she probably isn't in this for loads of cash. It's also a pet peeve of mine... the teacup thing. Ugh!

Also... I want the silver boy "Smokey"! I would name him Mini-Nickel... lol, or perhaps Dime  Pence? Ruble?! *sigh* I can't have another dog right now... they already outnumber us in the house...




 lol


----------



## Menelly (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh, good! I am so so glad to see that people here have the same impression. I had no negative impressions at all, but I don't know poodles well enough to know any of the potential trip ups.

Smokey is a sweetheart though... he was originally the one I was looking at before I went down there the first time! Rocky won my heart though... he's almost me in puppy form. =) Cuddliest little puppy ever.

Someone asked what she's charging, and she's charging me so little that I wonder if she's even recouping her vet bills on this one. I don't know if it's fair to post prices on here, but we'll just say I'd have paid twice as much if I went on KSL or gone to any byb. (Edit: Especially cause Rocky would be "teacup" sized. Which is the reason she said she's selling him neutered rather than breeding him... he's too small to be properly "toy", and she didn't want to pass on the "too small" genes. I asked her why she was selling all of them after she'd originally wanted to keep them. Rocky was too small, Max is oversized {he's about 11" tall}, and Smokey is too wide in the head so he's not in conformation, so she won't breed any of them.)

Like I said, I'm glad everyone else has pretty good impressions. =) I couldn't find any downsides going there, or online on Google, but it's always best to double and triple check. Thanks guys!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Rocky was my favorite. 

I asked about the cost because most older pups well bred good breeders would not be charging an arm and a leg. (SOME DO). And it always includes neuter and spay. 

I am going to guess the dogs were held back for potential show homes maybe - and she did not continue them that would be my only guess a good breeder would still have 5 pups left. Toy, mini or standard. (posted after your edit 

I would still ask if the parents are tested and what she tests for. Just so you know for you own peace of mind. 

Good luck!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Spencer said:


> Also... I want the silver boy "Smokey"! I would name him Mini-Nickel... lol, or perhaps Dime


Dime or Shilling will the name of our next silver 


I was looking at this particular breeder too. Really interested in what you guys have to say.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I'd buy a Toy from her. I love her little Red stud. I love the fact that her Toys look like they have clean eyes. Just make sure that all Optigen testing has been done on dam and sire.

edited to add.... did you see the movement on the White Toy that is in Russia? (under rising stars) WOW! Really nice.


----------



## dcail (Feb 1, 2011)

I was wondering if you wanted a pet or show quality puppy? I didn't see any mention of it in your posting of either way. There can be a big difference when looking for pet versus show quality. Do ask to see proof of any testing if done on any of the parents of your puppy.


----------



## Menelly (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh, I only wanted pet quality. I got my little guy today (Who's been renamed Robinton, cause I hated Rocky as a name!) and he's currently mad at me for not letting him play with those fun looking cats. (The cats think he looks tasty, not fun.)

I've gotta take a few pictures and post them!

BTW, never knew toy poodles were potato chip addicts, but in the time it took me to use the restroom, he'd cleaned every potato chip crumb off the floor I had!


----------

